# Tpet and Crappielooker...



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

So how did you guys end up? Did you do anything? Sorry I didn`t get out there today, after I spoke to you guys, the wife pulled out the "Honey do" list  . Oh well, at least I got time to shoot the bow for a while this evening when she wasn`t looking.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gonna make a post here in a few mins Pro. Didn't do too well, but we didn't get skunked


----------

